# Joel Silverman's Rescue Database



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have a huge database for rescues and humane societies on my website. They are separated by states. If you, or anyone you know has a rescue, or you would like one added, please let me know.

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Find_humane_society_or_rescue_group.html


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

What a great resource, but i noticed that you don't have German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida on there.

Please could you add us to your listing. The web address is http://gsrfl.org

Thanks


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

We'd love to be added!

Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance (SE-NE Pennsylvania)

http://www.saveashepherd.org


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Joel, 

What a great resource! Here are a couple more GSD rescues in southern CA:

Los Angeles
http://www.gsrescue.org/useful/links.htm

Coastal
http://www.coastalgsr.org/


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is great-but do you check for reputability? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=391679&page=1#Post391679 has a checklist

Of course it doesn't have to be since you are providing a service and people need to be aware!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We would like to be added as well.

Oregon German Shepherd Rescue
http://www.oregongsd.org


----------

